# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Nordost Thailand > Veranstaltungen >  Surin Elefanten Festival im  Nov.2013

## schiene

Das sehr bekannte Elefanten Festival in Surin findet jedes Jahr im November am 3.Wochenende statt.
*17.11. - 18.11.2013*
The Surin Elephant Roundup begins the week before the main event by having an elephant parade through the streets. The streets will be lined with food for the elephants and is known as the famous “elephant breakfast,” which is no doubt, the biggest breakfast in the world. Unlike African elephants, Thai elephants are easily domesticated and quite happy to help their humans in things like traveling with mahouts to Bangkok to work hauling logs and doing other heavy work, most of the year. Also unlike African elephants, Thai elephants have the ability to form long lasting friendships with humans, develop relationships with other elephants and they can remember people even after being separated from them for decades.

They originally used the sat nav system because they follow the same paths as well as hand down genetic memories of places and directions of how to get there throughout the generations. This is where the phrases, “an elephant never forgets” and “memory like an elephant,” comes from. Even though there are parades going on the week before, the main event is always held on the third Saturday and Sunday in November with the elephant breakfast on the Friday morning before.
Contact :
TAT Surin Office.
Phone: +66 4451 4447-8
E-mail 
tatsurin@tat.or.th
Surin Province Office. +66 4451 2039

----------


## schiene

Das  Elefanten Festival von Surin findet vom 21.-22.11.2015 statt
http://event-carnival.com/thailand/s...ephant-roundup

----------

